# NYC area beginner



## dacubas (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi guys, my name is Diego and I live in NYC. I been reading a lot and doing a lot of research about different species of dart frogs. I am in the process of setting up my first 10 gallon vertical terranium. I could use some info on the species I could possibly keep in the terranium given the limited space. Any help will be welcomed even though I am more inclined toward pumilios. Also where can I find plants around the area for my terranium. Any spots that carry species I could use in my terranium? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome Diego!

Alot of local knowledge will be gathering this week as per this thread

Plants and frogs are often available as well.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Welcome! I think a pair of imitators would be perfect for you. Try to find some bromeliads at the gathering, they'll probably utilize those most.


----------



## dacubas (Jul 21, 2013)

Where can I get more information about this gathering? I will definitely attend if possible.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

dacubas said:


> Where can I get more information about this gathering? I will definitely attend if possible.


I inboxed you...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Greetings Diego, welcome to DB. Definitely come to one of Jon's frog parties, we are nice people As for plants, anything else is often available from one of our fine sponsors--these will be safer than plants from gardening centers or other retail outlets. Definitely check out:

Welcome to Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - The Natural Choice!

www.neherpetoculture.com

www.glassboxtropicals.com

Josh's Frogs - Largest online herps feeders and reptile supplies store

Also, peruse the Board for frog, plant, and sponsor classifieds.

My apologies to any I did not mention specifically.

One bit of advice: Anticipate the future growth of the plants, as what looks good now may grow too big, too soon!


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Diego since you are in NYC you can avoid shipping and go to Fauna NYC on west 87th they have a few ranitomeya and others aswell as a limited plant selection.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

No Home Depot Plants!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Come to the meetups. We always have free plants and tons of knowledge.


----------



## dacubas (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks to all of you who replied and gave me tips. I wish I would have known about this gathering before hand otherwise I would have cleared my schedule to attend. Good thing many of you said not to get home Depot plants because that's what I was planning to do. I am looking to get darts locally if anyone close to me has some available. Same thing goes for plants.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't mean to jump in on this post but just wanted to ask if everyone was welcome at Ur meetings just cause I think it would be cool to go I just live a little outside the city.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You'll find information on those in the Regional Area.

s


mordoria said:


> Come to the meetups. We always have free plants and tons of knowledge.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Prbeaner_27 said:


> Don't mean to jump in on this post but just wanted to ask if everyone was welcome at Ur meetings just cause I think it would be cool to go I just live a little outside the city.


Join the FB group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/

I live across the river and I went to the last meeting. I don't think they discriminate


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

We welcome everyone. Had a blast this last one. Only rooftop frogparty in the whole usa. Best view!


----------



## dacubas (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha. I saw the pictures on the FB group. It looked like everyone had a blast. Too bad I missed it.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

No outsiders, the NYC Frog Group is a secret society lol...


----------

